# Broke Harley foot board mount



## dlane (May 18, 2018)

A guy I know wants me to fix this, it takes two bolts but one must of rattled out and it broke,  it is cast steel/iron .
I’m thinking lightly chamfer edges and braze , I have some brazing rod with flux coating ,think it’s a brass alloy not sure .
He needs the bike for tomorrow and this weekend , I have a decent mig but don’t think that is what’s needed.
Any advice , suggestions, comments, forget it , 
Thanks


----------



## Lordbeezer (May 18, 2018)

However you weld it I would add reinforcements top and bottom .not much meat there.


----------



## Balor (May 18, 2018)

dlane that is a footboard mount off a Harley-Davidson if you do weld it reinforce the sides.

rngr1


----------



## dlane (May 18, 2018)

Yup , it is cast somthing any one know if it is migable , Don’t think that hole is needed, gona braze a plug in it also


----------



## BtoVin83 (May 18, 2018)

Since it's for a Harley I would start with 6" channel or I beam and run it underneath the frame


----------



## Cadillac (May 18, 2018)

The cast is gonna be a ***** to get a sound weld. Looking at the part I would either make a whole knew piece out of steel. OR cut off all of that rectangle. Drill through holes on the large piece. Remake the small broken piece out of steel. Tap the end of new piece and screw and LocTite new piece.
Tell the friend maybe next time give a little more lead time


----------



## dlane (May 18, 2018)

Got a cast plug in the hole and brazed all together, told him to be easy on it I’m not liable , he said he ordered a new one but needed the bike for the weekend.


----------



## Silverbullet (May 22, 2018)

Could a piece be made to replace the broken end . By milling the end off and making a steel bar and drill and tap the casting to mount it.


----------



## dlane (May 22, 2018)

Done deal , I brazed it back together with a plug in the hole. The main bolt rattled out so all his 300lb weight was on the end of the arm bolt that’s why it broke .


----------

